# Rusted On Nuts And Bolts



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was stripping down the austin healey sprite my grandfather and I are restoring. We had problems removing some nuts and bolts, heating didnt work. it was rusted on. My grandfather (mike) was searching for a penetrating oil. He found KROIL. This stuff smells like oranges. We got a free 6oz. spray can and tried it out. after a few days of spraying and soaking the part with the nozzle the part came off. It is somewhat expensive but it really works well.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

KROIL is about the best stuff out there. Works really well.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah it is and thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Kroil is good stuff!!!

It penetrates like nothing else.

I have kept a can around here for many years now.

Uses with Firearms are unlimited.

In the shop, the stuff just can't be reached often enough.

Put a couple drops in the male fitting of the air tools now and then before use, and there will be no rust, and no shelac like with other lubes.

Kroil is old school with gun folks.....

Glad to see it branching out!!!!

Eddinberry


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have never tried Kroil but have used PB Blaster and had good success with it. I don't think its as pricey as Kroil and is carried at my local Walmart.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

walmart rules.


----------

